
Skitch finishing transition to Evernote, sign-ups closing soon - Timothee
https://support.evernote.com/link/portal/16051/16058/Article/4087/Skitch-Transition-from-Skitch-com-to-Evernote
======
Timothee
Strangely, I never minded having my Skitch images uploaded to Skitch but I
don't really like now needing an Evernote account. (it's my understanding that
I will, but it's not clear)

It's really too bad when great software gets tangled with a service. What I
mean is that I'd ideally like to use Skitch with whatever online storage I
want.

